# Pulled pork for a crowd made ahead of time?



## appwsmsmkr1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there a way that I can make pulled pork like a week ahead of time and store it? if it could be made 2-3 weeks ahead and frozen that would be awsome too. Any advise is defiantly appreciated


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 7, 2013)

You can pull it, then vac-pack it and freeze it. I do small 1-3 size portions all the time that way. If you don't have a vac-packer then ziplock bag and freeze. To re-heat use a crockpot, or low temp covered in the oven.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok so would I be able to freeze it in something like an aluminum tray? I may do a large family gathering. That may have 100 people


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 7, 2013)

You would be better off bagging it, unless you get most of the air out of the aluminum tray. Without getting the air out or freezing it air tight you're looking at freezer burn setting in pretty quickly. If you can freeze in bags and reheat in your aluminum pan that would be better.


----------



## sound1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is a link for what I did in a situation like yours.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125358/butts-vs-the-mes

They loved it.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Mar 7, 2013)

So you did 16 shoulders total? Or 8? And you froze with only the juices? 

Do you have a picture of the batch of 8?


----------



## sound1 (Mar 7, 2013)

16 total and bagged with the juices that had most the fat removed. Made up a couple squirt bottles of JJ's finishing sauce for them as well..


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 7, 2013)

If you are pulling then bagging, make sure you pour some of the drippings (strained of course) and au jus from the cook into the baggies, this will really help with the moistness and also flavor once reheated.  When I reheat vaccum sealed brisket or pulled pork, I usually wil just cut a snip into the top of the baggie, then drop in a pot of boiling water for 1/2 hour to hour to reheat, this really works well for me.  Kind of gives it some steaming action.  Just make sure you clothes pin or chip clip the baggie to the side of the pot or it will fill up with water!


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok that sounds great. Yes I'm going to def do a test run first. I don't plan on doing this big cook until summer but I just want to get an idea on how to plan ahead. All of you have been so helpful. Thank you very much!


----------



## maple sticks (Mar 7, 2013)

Cooked in advance several times. When doing pulled I bag every shoulder with its fat removed juice from the foil. I use chicken cooking bags with a knot tied after squeezing air out. Sometimes difficult using vacuum on bags with juice. Bags are easy to bring up to temp in microwave. If freezing try to freeze flat as possible for easy thaw.


----------



## timbo62 (Nov 1, 2013)

I had the same question but was wondering if I can refrigerate for just a few days and then re-heat in a slow cooker? Looking to bring it to work for lunch with the team and I have more time on Monday to make it but it would be for lunch (Midnight friday night/Sat Morning). Just wondering if a slow cooker (crock pot) would be better than everybody trying to microwave it when they want to eat. Group is about 15 guys. I have time before it's my turn so I figured I'd start inquiring now.

thanks in advance

Tim


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 1, 2013)

Timbo62 said:


> I had the same question but was wondering if I can refrigerate for just a few days and then re-heat in a slow cooker?  Just wondering if a slow cooker (crock pot) would be better than everybody trying to microwave it when they want to eat....
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Tim


Yes.


----------



## millerk0486 (Nov 1, 2013)

I pull and freeze mine all the time too. I just had some for dinner the other night that I smoked back in March. I vac pac mine without the fat or added juices. Then when I defrost it, I warm it up either in a croc pot or stove top and add a little water to keep it moist.

I have done it for a wedding once before too and warmed it up in the large commercial warmers/croc pots (whatever they are called). The people in the wedding didn't want the pork sauced, so to keep it moist I had a thin layer of water at the bottom which steamed and kept the meat moist. Lots of good reviews.


----------

